

Show HN: My first iOS 7 Sprite Kit game - smnl
http://fruitjamgame.com

======
smnl
First of all, I realize this game is very similar to some existing games out
there - I drew inspiration from puzzle games such as Candy Crush

Secondly, this game was developed from start to finish in just 2 months' time,
owing to Sprite Kit's simplicity and elegance. Though there's not much example
code out there for Sprite Kit given how new the framework is, it only took a
short time to start drawing some graphics and animations. However, for more
advanced things, such as sync'ing and sequencing several groups of
actions/animations/sounds on multiple on-screen sprites, that required more
custom work on my end (which could be worthwhile to explain in a blog post
later on).

Anyway, try it out and let me know what you think. And if there are any other
developers out there using Sprite Kit as well, I'd love to chat or get in
touch! (especially if anybody has experience porting a Sprite Kit app to
Android!)

